# Giro Terraduro vs Shimano ME5



## wncunderground (Feb 4, 2008)

Looking to get a new pair of shoes and have narrowed it down to these 2 pairs.
I usually run Shimano shoes because I have narrow feet.
Anyone with experience with either of these shoes please chime in
Thanks


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Interesting. I run Shimano because I have wide feet. Bontrager, Specialized, Sidi, 5-10 are all too narrow.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Not a direct comparison. I've owned multiple pairs of Terraduros and recently bought the new Shimano ME7.

I owned multiple Giros due to ongoing construction issues with the shoes. To be fair, this was some time back so those issues may have been corrected. I did really like the Terraduros when they were in one piece, but if memory serves I destroyed five or six pair in less than a year.

I have maybe 100 tough Phoenix miles on the new Shimano shoes. So far, they've been incredible. So much so that the only shoe even close is the Specialized 2FO Cliplite.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

I never had Terraduros (mainly because of their weight vs other manufacturers) but got a pair of Shimano M-163, which are the "predecessor" of the ME-5 (and now use a pair of M-200, which are almost the same as the ME-7). Aside from the looks, which was pretty plain verging on ugly IMO, I absolutely loved these shoes. In fact, they have been one of the most comfortable pair of shoes I've owned in 25 years of MTBing. Easy to walk in, protective, pretty light for "trail/enduro" shoes and durable, as far as I'm concerned. I must warn you, though, that I had issues with the "clip" (small metal part where the ratcheted part of the strap goes in) of one of my M-200 shoe, which bend repeatedly. Still, for the price, the ME-5 are a very good buy IMO.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Not to be argumentative, but the ME7 and the M200 aren't really alike. I owned the M200, which were OK. The ME7, for me, is much better.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Blatant said:


> Not to be argumentative, but the ME7 and the M200 aren't really alike. I owned the M200, which were OK. The ME7, for me, is much better.


Don't want to derail the thread too much, but can you share why you like the ME7 so much better than the M200s?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Sure. The overall fit/finish seems nicer and the ME7 looks better to me.

I like the new sole and it seems to be a bit more grippy and secure on HAB stuff.

I like the closures better, particularly how the ratchet was moved off the side of the foot, where it consistently gets destroyed by rocks in Phoenix.

The ME7 seems to fit my foot just slightly better in a very subtle way. Could be a different shape or better closures or both. Can't say. My feet never really bonded with the M200s, though.

Plus they're ridiculously expensive, which is always a plus!!!


----------

